

Halliburton tries to patent patent trolling itself - david_p
http://boingboing.net/2008/11/17/halliburton-tries-to.html

======
david_p
Maybe this could be the way out of this patent nonsens ?

Patenting patent trolling by one company devoted to this, so that it could
devote it's own existence to troll patent trolls.

That would a delicious and pure irony.

~~~
nfnaaron
Yeah, Halliburton is going to save us.

More likely they'd want to license their "technology" to other patent trolls.

